
Ask HN: Starting point for web app development? - etreymaster
I saw this was posted on here two years ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.cesarandreu.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;a_reasonable_starting_point_for_building_a_web_app)<p>I was wondering if anyone had a good update to this? I am a fairly seasoned wordpress web developer with plugin&#x2F;api development experience. I know quite a bit of php and sysadmin randomness.<p>I&#x27;d like to make a focused effort to trying to develop a web application, and was wondering if there was an open source project that would be a good starting place for my web app?<p>I&#x27;m also curious if anyone has suggestions on the best way to &quot;hold it&quot;. nodeJS, docker, etc.<p>Thanks HN!<p>etreymaster
======
downrightmike
Also looks like the author fell off the face of the planet a few months ago.

------
downrightmike
Why start from scratch? Extend what you know about wordpress.

~~~
etreymaster
Wordpress is bloated and I really want to get away from it. I understand if
you can make a web app that works, it doesn't really matter what it's running
on.

I just want to know if there's a specific starting place?

